# Anspruch auf Sperrmüllentsorgung in neuer Wohnung



## Ray2015 (1. Juni 2020)

Hey,

wir ziehen Bald um. Wir haben dieses Jahr unseren Anspruch auf Sperrmüllentsorgung schon aufgebraucht. Bei uns kann man entweder zwei mal zwei Kubikmeter oder einmal vier Kubikmeter Sperrmüll entsorgen lassen. Anfang vom Jahr hatten wir die vier Kubik angefordert und aufgebraucht.

Wie sieht es aus wenn wir jetzt in der neuen Wohnung sind? Haben wir dann einen neuen Anspruch? Ist die Sperrmüllentsorgung Wohnungsunabhängig? Die neue Wohnung ist quasi ein Erstbezug und vor uns hat dort noch niemand Sperrmüll beantragt. Kennt sich da jemand aus? Rheinland-Pfalz


----------



## evilgrin68 (1. Juni 2020)

Mit einem Anruf beim entsprechenden Entsorger sollte sich das doch wohl klären lassen.


----------



## keinnick (1. Juni 2020)

Hier in Niedersachsen regeln das die Landkreise. An meinem Arbeitsort gelten z. B. andere Regeln als an meinem Wohnort. Letztendlich würde ich aber sagen, dass das an den Haushalt gekoppelt ist. Probiere es einfach aus. Einfach für die neue Wohnung beantragen. Mehr als nein sagen können sie ja nicht.


----------



## dekay55 (1. Juni 2020)

Wenn du an deinem Neuen Wohnort Müllgebühren bezahlst hast du anrecht auf 2 mal Sperrmüll im Jahr. Es ist nicht Personenabhängig sondern abhängig davon ob du ein Vertrag über die Müllgebühren hast also an den Haushalt gekoppelt, ist der Vorhanden für den neuen Wohnort darfst dort auch Sperrmüll bestellen. 

PS : Ich bin aus Rheinland-Pfalz


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juni 2020)

Das regelt doch eh jede Stadt wieder irgendwie anders.
Einfach mal bei der Stadt nachfragen


----------



## der_yappi (1. Juni 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Hier in Niedersachsen regeln das die Landkreise. An meinem Arbeitsort gelten z. B. andere Regeln als an meinem Wohnort. Letztendlich würde ich aber sagen, dass das an den Haushalt gekoppelt ist. Probiere es einfach aus. Einfach für die neue Wohnung beantragen. Mehr als nein sagen können sie ja nicht.



Bei und in BaWü ist das auch so.

Wohnort / Kreis kein Sperrmüll ==> dafür Recyclinghof (muss man halt selbst hinfahren)
Arbeitsort => Sperrmüll


----------



## dekay55 (2. Juni 2020)

Wir sind Kreisfrei bei uns wird das über den Landkreis Rheinland Pfalz geregelt    Anmelden kannst den Sperrmüll aber eh nur wenn du Anrufst, von daher bleibt dir eh nix anderes übrig


----------



## G-old-Athlon (2. Juni 2020)

Is das Cool Sperrmüll Frei, bei uns gibts das nicht man muss alles mit dem Auto (was ich nicht habe) zum Recyclinghof bringen.

Daher ist mein Sperrmüll Zentrum das Kellerabteil  bzw das alte Backrohr steht schon vorm Abteil aber jegliche Nachfrage bei der Gemeinde und dem Vermieter ist zwecklos und der Örtliche stellt mir nur mit Genehmigung eine 6m³ Wanne ab (die ich nicht bekomme). Daher bliebe mir nur eine Firma zu beautragen die den Keller leert aber die will 250€ was mich wiederum nicht interessiert.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juni 2020)

Schon mal dran gedacht nen Bekannten nach einem Auto zu fragen oder eins zu mieten?


----------



## P2063 (3. Juni 2020)

selbst weg bringen ist keine Option? Es kommt auch auf die Art des Mülls an. 

Metall? Stellst du hier einfach vor die Tür, spätestens ne halbe Stunde später hat das irgendein Schrottsammler eingesackt. Die schrauben hier sogar die Beschläge von Schranktüren ab wenn normaler Sperrmüll abgeholt wird. 

Ansonsten ist das sehr Wohnortabhängig. An meinem alten Wohnort war es komplett kostenlos, man musste nur anrufen und sagen an welchem Termin man wie viel Kubikmeter rausstellt. Jetzt in der Stadt keine 3km weiter kostet es richtig Kohle... Allerdings kann man es auch auf die Deponie bringen (Pauschal 8€ für einen Kofferraum oder nach Gewicht bei Anhänger) oder auf den städtischen Wertstoffhof mit wieder anderen Preisen (das geht von kostenlosem Bauschutt bis 500kg bis zu restmüllsack für 5€ kaufen bei irgendwelchem Kleinscheiß).


----------

